# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Νέα links στον Άη Γιάννη (ήταν: Καφέ μίτινγκ Αγ.Παρασκευής)

## trendy

Μιας και υπάρχουν αρκετοί νέοι παίχτες στην περιοχή και δυνατότητα για νέες ταρατσάδες προτείνω μία συνάντηση για καφεδούμπα στη ζεστή γωνιά της Bέτας (Αγ.Ιωάννου και Ράλλη γωνία )την Κυριακή στις 18:00.
Δεν πάμε στις άλλες τρέντυ καφετέριες μιας και θα γίνεται χαμός, δε θα βρίσκουμε να κάτσουμε τόσα άτομα και θα έχουν δυνατά τη μουσική.

----------


## NetTraptor

θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι εκεί...  ::  Να γνωρίσω και τα παιδιά...!

----------


## jungle traveller

εαν μπορω θα ερθω και εγω.

----------


## GeoVill

εγώ θα είμαι εκεί  ::

----------


## vector

η θεματολογια που θα συζητηθει ειναι η εξης (με τυχαια σειρα):

1)ποσοι ειναι για client και ποσοι κομβοι
2)λινκς
3)τι οθονη να αγορασω
4)εξοπλισμοι κτλ
5)hotspot κ στις 2 πλατειες(τωρα που παιζει κοσμος κ εκει)
...

----------


## kakis

Ρε δουλεύω 15:00 δεν περνάτε απο το μαγαζί μετά από τον καφέ;

 ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

κωστα τι ωρα θα πας ρε??αμα ειναι να περασω!!!επισης ρε παιδια που ειναι αυτη η καφετερια?

----------


## GeoVill

Η βετα δεν ειναι καφετέρια , είναι καφενίο  ::  είναι πιο πάνω απο τα σταρμπακς.

----------


## trendy

Ναι αφού περάσουμε την πλατεία του Αη Γιάννη με κατεύθυνση προς το κολέγιο στα αριστερά μας βρίσκουμε το κομμωτήριο Νίκολας, τα Σταρσακς, ένα φαρμακείο, το ντιβιντάδικο Λέτζεντ και λλλλλίγο πιο πάνω στη γωνία του δρόμου την ιστορική Βέτα.

----------


## trendy

Είχα υποσχεθεί μερικές αυτοψίες από τις ταράτσες των νέων σήμερα. Λοιπόν πήγα σε Geovill αρχικά. Ο κόμβος είναι ακριβώς πάνω στο link μου με nettraptor. Μπορώ να πω ότι το δώμα και οι ηλιακοί του κόβουν την καθαρή οπτική επαφή ανάμεσα σε μένα και το πατρικό(πλέον) του Ιωσήφ. Με κατάλληλη τοποθέτηση των πιάτων και χωρίς στοχεύσεις από εμάς μπαίνει ο Geovill ανάμεσά μας, παίζουμε με την ελάχιστη ισχύ και πλέον δε μας εμποδίζει τίποτα, αφού το δώμα απομονώνει τα links. Επίσης είδα όλους τους γνωστούς και μη εξαιρεταίους κόμβους του Άη Γιάννη (ajn, vector, ίσως τον machine) και απ' ότι μου είπε ο Γιώργος έχει καθαρή οπτική και με τον dolphinpg (έβλεπαν ο ένας τον άλλο στις ταράτσες τους).
Σειρά του SadusAttack , φίλου του LS_, που μένει Μακεδονίας στο ύψωμα του κολυμβητηρίου. Και από εδώ η θέα είναι πολύ καλή. Είδαμε εύκολα το κεραιοσύστημα του machine, όχι όμως και του nettraptor. Προς Αη Γιάννη το πεδίο είναι ανοιχτό, όμως με τα κυάλια δεν μπόρεσα να εντοπίσω τους κόμβους μας. Μόνο όταν γύρισα σπίτι και άρχισαν να παίζουν με ένα φακό από απέναντι μπόρεσα να τους εντοπίσω. Πιστεύω κατά 99% ότι θα έχουν εξίσου καθαρή οπτική επαφή και με τους vector-geovill.
Οπότε για να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε προτείνω:
trendy<->geovill<->nettraptor[/*:m:2e1d7]dolphinpg<->vector<->sadusattack[/*:m:2e1d7]sadusattack &dolphinpg βγάζουν κάποιο πιο μακρυνό link και βγαίνουμε ως περιοχή και από άλλες μεριές εκτός nvak-machine. [/*:m:2e1d7]
Τις γνώμες σας για να προχωρήσουμε τώρα που γυρίζει  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Not Bad! 

Οτι βοήθεια χρειαστείτε πέστε μου..!  ::

----------


## GeoVill

Παιδιά εμενα με εχετε παρει χαμπάρι. Οπότε ξέρετε οτι είμαι ψημένος και έτοιμος. Μου λειπουν κατι πραγματάκια τα οποια θα τα βολέψω μεχρι τελος εβδομαδας.

----------


## trendy

Ωραία συμπληρώστε ό,τι εξοπλισμό σας λείπει για να αρχίσουμε τα στησίματα.

----------


## nvak

> dolphinpg<->vector<->sadusattack


O vector θα σηκώσει 2 νέα λίνκ ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Το ένα το έχει... και εκτός αυτού έχει ένα 4απλο full Και κάθεται εδώ και 2 χρόνια σχεδόν...

άσε να κάνει και αυτό το παλικάρι κανένα λινκ...

Vector θες νέο σκληρό.... 

Κοίτα να ξεφορτωθείς και εσύ κανένα γιατί με την μαύρη τρύπα εκεί... όσα και να βγάλουν πάλι nvka, nvak, nvak, nvak θα βλέπουν στα routes.

άσε που έχει φάει και το σκάλωμα ο trendy και δεν λέει να σηκώσει Megabitia με το .... που έχει βάλει... και μονόδρομος θα είναι αλλά και στενός!  ::

----------


## GeoVill

Nvak έχεις pm  ::

----------


## trendy

Θα βάλω τον ng-madwifi όταν γυρίσει ο Άγγελος από Κύπρο τον Ιούλιο. Εξάλλου στο mrtg δε βλέπω και καμία φοβερή κίνηση να περνάει. Μόνο αν τραβήξω κανένα δημοφιλές torrent και αν...

----------


## vector

παιδες εμενα η μια minipci ειναι χαλασμενη(η τουλαχιστον ετσι μουπε ο jungle που του την εδωσα),επισης εχω μονο ενα feeder και καλωδιο.Το σαββατοκυριακο 8α ερ8ει εδω ο τρεντυ να κοιταξουμε κατι στη μονωση.Γιατι αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα:αναγνωριζεται η καρτα αλλα δε κανει scan.To εχουμε δει με τον machine,με τον angel,αυριο 8α το κοιταξουμε με τον trendy και τα ξαναλεμε.

----------


## trendy

Σε συνέχεια των σκαναρισμάτων πήγα χτες στου dolphinpg. Θέα υπάρχει προς ajn, trendy, vactor, geovill και ίσως sadus_attack, machine.
Θεωρώ ότι όλοι οι νέοι της περιοχής μας (dolphinpg, geovill & sadus_attack) μπορούν εύκολα να διασυνδεθούν μεταξύ τους και με τους ήδη υπάρχοντες κόμβους ώστε να μπουν στο παιχνίδι και να συνεχίσουν βγάζοντας και άλλα links αν χρειαστεί.

----------


## vector

επισης υπαρχει και ο connee (#12013) που ψαχνει ap.
Σε σκαν πιασαμε τον μονο τον machine αλλα ισως εφταγε η καντενα..οποιος μπορει ας μας βοηθησει μιας και υπαρχει σχεδον ολος ο εξοπλισμος

----------


## trendy

Πάει για link σε b; Είναι σε καλό σημείο που δεν υπάρχει δραστηριότητα και αν έχει καλή οπτική επαφή με μένα και τον netsailor με μεγάλη μου χαρά θα έσπαγα το link στη μέση για να μοιραστεί η απόσταση και να πετύχουμε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα.

----------


## vector

δεν εχει θεα για bb ο connee.για client αν θα κανουμε κατι..

----------


## GeoVill

λοιπόν το HAGERοκουτο 'ετοιμο θα ποσταρω και photos στο forum αυριο! τωρα μενουν λίγα πραγματα (nvak δεν ηρθα να παρω τα feeders γιατί δεν επαιζαν λεφτα θα σε παρω μεχρι παρασκευή τηλ.) Τελικα το πιο δύσκολο ειναι η εγκατασταση του εξοπλισμου...  ::   ::

----------


## vector

χεχε,αλλα καθε φορα που ανεβενεις γουσταρεις αφανταστα  ::  
παιδια να σας πω πως εχει η κατασταση του κομβου μου:
η cm9 ειναι χαλασμενη οπως επισης δεν εχω καλωδια-κοννεκτορες-feeder.αρα μενουμε στο οτι εχω μονο ενα λινκ 
λινκ με dolphin δε μπορω να σηκωσω διοτι χρειαζεται η μεγαλυτερος ιστος η δευτερος(μενει το ενδεχομενο να μετακινησω ενα γαμα προς τα εκει και να ελπισω πως δεν 8α το ενοχλουν οι καμιναδες της ταρατσας..επισης δεν μπορουμε να σπασουμε το λινκ vector-dolphin-angel γιατι ο αγγελος ειναι στρατο και ο dolphin δεν βλεπει τον αγγελο.επισης δεν εχω το χρονο να ασχοληθω με το awmn ουτε και τα χρηματα μιας και το θεωρω πολυ ακριβο για τα γουστα μου.ενα ελευθερο λινκ που μπορει να δουλευει μιας και το ρουτερ μου αργοπε8αινει(οταν πεθανει εντελως,δε θα ασχοληθω αλλο μαζι του),δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα να σας το αφιερωσω οπου 8ελετε να κανετε λινκ(φτανει να μη χρειαστει να πληρωσω τιποτα-αν καταφερετε να το κανετε να δουλεψει).το τελευταιο πραγμα που μπορω να κανω ειναι να ανεβω με τον τρεντυ να γειωσουμε το pc.(λογω του οτι δεν εχω πολυ ελευθερο χρονο,θα ειμαι δια8εσημος αν ειναι κ ο τρεντυ δηλαδη απο παρασκευη και ολο το σαββατοκυριακο,επισης θα ξαναεγκαταστησω το μικροτικ σε cf καρτα.
επισης μουπε ο dolphin πως 8α σπασει το nettraptor-trendy.ωραια,ο dolfin με ποιον 8α συνδε8ει τωρα?του το ειπα κιολλας πως τα 2 bb δεν ειναι κομβος,αλλα καντε μια προταση κ εσεις,8α βγαλει με εμενα και με ποιον αλλον?

----------


## trendy

Ας πάρουμε τα πράγματα με τη σειρά για να μην μπλεχτούμε.
Κώστα θα είμαι διαθέσιμος Παρασκευή απόγευμα και ΣΚ για εργασίες.[/*:m:98f3a]Όπως έγραψα στο post μου πιο πάνω ο dolphinpg βλέπει *ajn, trendy, geovill και μάλλον machine22 και sadus_attack*[/*:m:98f3a]Μπορούμε να κάνουμε εργασίες στον κόμβο του Άγγελου, έχω root pass για τις ρυθμίσεις και ο Δημήτρης που μένει στην ίδια πολυκατοικία θα μας ανοίξει στην ταράτσα για να κουνήσουμε πιάτα.[/*:m:98f3a]Το να σπάσει το trendy-nettraptor δε μας δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, μπαίνει ο geovill σφήνα και τα 2 νέα link που προκύπτουν μπορούν να προστατευτούν από το δώμα. Στη συνέχεια μπορεί να βγάλει και άλλο link στην πορεία αν έχει χρήμα, όρεξη και προκύψει κάποιος. Άλλωστε και εγώ έτσι ξεκίνησα[/*:m:98f3a]Μιας και τα οικονομικά μου πάνε πρίμα μπορώ να βοηθήσω κάποιον που θέλει να σηκώσει, αλλά όχι δανεικά και αγύριστα, θα του σπάσω τα παΐδια.[/*:m:98f3a]Επιπλέον και αν υπάρχει ανάγκη έχω εξοπλισμό που κάθεται, μπορώ να σηκώσω ένα if ακόμα μόνο για τις ανάγκες της περιοχής μας και για να μπουν νέοι στο παιχνίδι.[/*:m:98f3a]
Οπότε σε πρώτη φάση βλέπω το εξής:
dolphinpg<->vector<->nettraptor<->geovill<->trendy<->ajn<->dolphinpg
και 
trendy<->sadus_attack<-> ?ygk?,?LS_?, ?machine?,?preston?
εκτός αν θέλει κάποιος άλλος από την πλατεία Αη Γιάννη να παίξει με τον sadus_attack οπότε be my guest.
Τις γνώμες σας παρακαλώ ώστε μέχρι την Παρασκευή να έχουμε καταλήξει κάπου και ΣΚ να υλοποιήσουμε τις προτάσεις μας.[/b]

----------


## vector

ωραια οπως και να εχει:
εμεις θα συννενοηθουμε να γειωσουμε κ να στοχευσουμε, να βγει το
dolphinpg<->vector<->nettraptor<->geovill<->trendy<->ajn<->dolphinpg 
σε πρωτη φαση
τα υπολοιπα δεν τα γνωριζω,κ δεν εχω γνωμη ακομα

----------


## Ygk

> .....
> trendy<->sadus_attack<-> ?ygk?,?LS_?, ?machine?,?preston?
> εκτός αν θέλει κάποιος άλλος από την πλατεία Αη Γιάννη να παίξει με τον sadus_attack οπότε be my guest.
> Τις γνώμες σας παρακαλώ ώστε μέχρι την Παρασκευή να έχουμε καταλήξει κάπου και ΣΚ να υλοποιήσουμε τις προτάσεις μας.[/b]


opos sou eipa kai sto tilefono, o sadus blepei apantes ektos apo nettraptor kai epifilasomai gia ton preston.

To distixima einai oti o preston kineitai para poli arga, o machine den exei parei thesi, o vector (opos ta leei) tin kanei me elafra pidimatakia, o LS den exei tsekarei akomi tin optiki tou me ton sadus, o sadus den ksero se ti stadio einai oso afora tin sillogi tou eksoplismou tou.... poly xima akomi h katastasi gia elpides mesa sto sabbatokiriako... kai o kairos mantara....

Ostoso ipirxe ena plano diasindesis pou protathike apo ton nettraptor (??). Egine apodekto? Tha tirithei h pame pali opos-opos?? ... aka link na einai ki oti na 'nai !!

Ta ipoloipa ta leme ektos forum... so!!

----------


## trendy

Αν γίνεται να (ξανα)γράψουν όλοι τις γνώμες τους να τις έχουμε μαζεμένες γιατί δε θυμάμαι καλά ποια ήταν ακριβώς η πρόταση του nettraptor. Του nvak ψιλοθυμάμαι ένα περίεργο τρενάκι, που όμως δε θα το προτιμούσα μιας και δεν κλείνει κύκλο.

----------


## trendy

Λοιπόν μάγκες να μαζευόμαστε σιγά σιγά τώρα που γυρίσαμε από διακοπές και βγήκα σε άδεια (ακούς λαδοπόντικα machine  ::  ).
ΣΚ είμαι όλος ελεύθερος για ταρατσάδες και λοιπές ιστορίες. 
Στον κόμβο μου έχω να κάνω κάτι δουλειές στο server, να στερεώσω το ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί στον ιστό και να συνδέσω το cisco με την omni. Αυτά με το server παίζει να τα τελειώσω και σήμερα το βράδυ.
Από τα μέτωπα geovill και dolphinpg τι έχουμε; Υπάρχει όλος ο εξοπλισμός έτοιμος να κάνουμε εργασίες;
Επίσης αλλάζω το όνομα του thread μιας και πέρασε η συνάντηση.
Ελπίζω στην επόμενη να είναι όλοι συνδεδεμένοι!

----------


## GeoVill

Χρόνια πολλα σε ολους! Απο χθες, οσοι εχουν οπτικη επαφη μαζι μου μπορουν να θαυμασουν τις κεραιες μου  ::  που ειναι στραμενες προς trendy και nettraptor! Ο δρομολογητης ετοιμος με mikrotik. Τα Aircom plus είναι ετοιμα να τοποθετηθουν στην ταράτσα (με κονεκτορες -> ελπίζω να μην εχω κανει καμια πατατα). Γενικα εχουν μεινει τα εξής: 

1.Να φερω γυρω γυρω απο το σπιτι μεχρι το δωματιο μου το καλωδιο LAN που ερχεται απο την ταρατσα.
2.Να ρυθμήσω την ακριβη θέση των feeder στο πιατο (αυτο δεν ξέρω κατα ποσο ειναι απαραιτητο)
3.Να τοποθετησω τα aircom και να τα στερεώσω με ροκα ή κατι τέτοιο.
4.Να παρω IP.
5.Να γινουν οι απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις στον δρομολογητη.

Αυτα! Επομένως δίνουμε ταρατσοραντεβού το ΣΚ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Ωραία στο router έβαλες OS;
Τα υπόλοιπα δεν είναι τίποτα, λίγο η στόχευση των feeder θα μας πάρει λίγο αλλά δε θα δυσκολευτούμε. Το καλώδιο με τους connectors θα το τσεκάρουμε πριν το ανεβάσουμε πάνω μην έχει γίνει κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## GeoVill

Τελικά Παναγιώτη έβαλα Μικροτικ. Νομιζω πως είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή για αρχή. Μέτα βλέπουμε και για linux ή οτιδοιποτε άλλο. Βραχικύλωμα δεν παίζει απλα ανησυχώ γιατι το πιν σε 2 απο τους 4 connectors μου βγήκε λίγο στραβό  ::  . Θα το δουμε το ΣΚ.

----------


## trendy

οκ αφού έβαλες το mt φρόντισε να του φορτώσεις quagga (μη μαμηθεί το routing μας) & olsr (μπας και το γυρίσουμε σε κοινό as όλοι μαζί κάποια στιγμή).

----------


## trendy

Λοιπόν μάγκες χτες έκλεισε ο κύκλος, κοινώς ο ganetwork έβγαλε τα links με μένα και τον nettraptor.
Αρχίσαν επίσης και τα προβλήματα.
Κρίνεται επιτακτική η ανάγκη να οργανώσουμε το routing μας, γιατί είναι αφημένο στην τύχη του. Πείτε λίγο πότε μπορείτε μέσα στο ΣΚ να κανονίσουμε.

----------


## NetTraptor

Το λινκ με εμένα έχει πατώσει στα -7..... φεύγα από -60 με 1 db... τι κάνατε?  ::

----------


## trendy

Τίποτα που να χάλασε τη στόχευση. Με τόσες βροχές που έριξε πιθανόν να έχει πάρει νερά κάποιο feeder. Τόσο εγώ όσο και εσύ πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα fine tuning στις κεραίες μας προς το Γιώργο καθώς ακόμα στοχεύουν με το παλιό μας link.

----------


## trendy

Σκουλίκια ψοφήσατε όλοι μαζί;  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

από την μεριά μου έχουμε τελειώσει... έχουμε κεντράρει σχεδόν τέλεια και το bw ήταν καλό ...35mbit περίπου... 

τώρα τι σκαλίσατε πάλι δεν ξέρω... σαν το γιοφύρι της αρτας είναι...  ::  Την αντλία γρήγορα...  ::

----------


## trendy

Όταν το συνδέσαμε έκανα ένα bw test με εσένα και έπιασε 40Mbps και 24Mbps (μη με ρωτήσεις από ποια κατεύθυνση, δεν το θυμάμαι).
Από τη μεριά μου χωρίς να έχω σημαδέψει την κεραία του έπιασα 24 στο send μου. Οπότε έφυγα ήσυχος.

----------


## GeoVill

Να ενημερώσω οτι πάλι εχω προβλημα με το λινκ ganetwork-trendy και δεν ξερω γιατί. Μολις λυθει να κανουμε καμια ρυθμιση για να βελτιστοποιησουμε την ταχυτητα.

----------


## trendy

Πείραξες τίποτα; Στο scan με πιάνει κανονικά;

----------


## GeoVill

Οκ, το προβλημα λυθηκε. Ευχαριστω παναγιώτη.

----------


## trendy

Ο geovill ετοιμάζει cd με mikroquagga και olsr. Οπότε την Παρασκευή 1/6/2007 (καλό μας μήνα) λέω να συναντηθούμε είτε σε κάποιο σπίτι είτε στη δροσερή γωνιά της Βέτας για να συζητήσουμε λίγο τις λεπτομέρειες. Αν δεν υπάρχει αντίρρηση για τη μέρα, λέω μετά τις 21.00 να μην κανονίσει κανένας τίποτα. Επίσης αν δε φάτε τίποτα μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε και ομαδική παραγγελία πίτσας.  ::

----------


## GeoVill

Κλασσικα. μεσα! Το home μου μπορεί να είναι διαθέσιμο την Παρασκευή για συναντηση-μαζική κατανάλωση πίτσας (αν όντως είναι θα ειδοποιήσω την πέμπτη).  ::

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει ένα λινκ διαθέσιμο εδώ, πανοραμική

----------


## trendy

Αλέξανδρε, λόγω μορφολογίας εδάφους είναι δύσκολο να βγει λινκ από Δημόκριτο προς την πλατεία ΑηΓιάννη που κατοικοεδρεύουμε. Με τον nettraptor έβγαλες γιατί ακριβώς είναι πάνω στο ύψωμα. Αν δε σου κρύβουν την οπτική τίποτα δέντρα θα μπορούσες να έβγαζες με vector αλλά είναι ανούσιο να κάνεις τριγωνάκι, όταν μπορείς να ψαρέψεις δυτικά και νοτιοδυτικά.

----------


## NetTraptor

Προτιμητέο είναι να φτιαχτούν τα λινκ μεταξύ σας παρά να αρχίσετε το παιχνίδι με το OLSR... δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως νόημα να γίνει αυτό..!

Εσύ με τον Geo παίζεται στα -70 στα 50 μέτρα, το δικό μας ακόμη δεν έχει στρώσει, τα λινκ των νέων δεν έχουν ξεκουνηθεί, ο dolphin ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρώσει νομίζω, hotspot αρχίσαμε πρώτη και έχουμε φτάσει στον πάτο, τον Vector τον έστρωσα μετά από πόσους μήνες που παιδεύετε(στε), παίζετε με αργά μηχανήματα-OS, o machine έχει τα περισσότερα λινκ κάτω, το κάτω μέρος της Αγίας έρχεται μέσο Μελισσίων και αυτή την στιγμή δεν υπάρχει τίποτα χειρότερο από το να καταφέρετε να περάσετε όλο το traffic από τα αποκαΐδια. 

Επί σχεδόν 3 μήνες ποια προσπαθώ να φτάσω σωστά στον κόμβο εκεί … το olsr μας μάρανε…

Αυτή την φορά θα είμαι το λιγότερο εξοργισμένος αν ακούσω άλλη μια κουβέντα μεγαλεπήβολη την στιγμή που δεν μπορούμε να κουμαντάρουμε την ταράτσα μας και όχι άλλες 10. 

Ένα ένα… επιτέλους... this is madness?… no this is Santa…

----------


## trendy

Δεν μπορούμε να κυνηγάμε τον καθένα να φτιάξει τα links του. Το ξέρουν ότι έχει πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν έχουν χρόνο να το διορθώσουν. O machine έχει το ναυτικό, άλλοι έχουν δουλειές, βαριούνται, ξύνονται, πάνε για καφέ. Νόμιζες ότι θα είναι όλοι πάνω στην ταράτσα με το λάπτοπ να στοχεύουν; Θα γίνει σε πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## Ygk

> ......, το κάτω μέρος της Αγίας έρχεται μέσο Μελισσίων ....this is Santa…


Εξ απ' ανέκαθεν μάστορη  ::  
Παληά συζήτηση καί δεν μπορεί να μην την θυμάσαι... κάνε λίγο υπομονή ... υπάρχει κάτι τις απο ενδιαφέρον στις κάτω γειτονιές που μπορεί να μας φέρει στο ένα hop με τις πάνω ... χαλαρά όμως.. !!

Μπουλντόζα είναι η λύση καί τα μπάζα στον φίλο μας στην Πάτρα για να κρύψει μερικά μέτρα απο τον Πύργο του...

Πάμε χαλαρά, με την πλάκα μας ... δεν είμαστε commercial!

Φιλικά

----------


## trendy

Γιάννη αν μπορείς να έρθεις και εσύ θα χαρούμε να σε ξαναδούμε μετά από αρκετό καιρό  ::

----------


## Ygk

> Γιάννη αν μπορείς να έρθεις και εσύ θα χαρούμε να σε ξαναδούμε μετά από αρκετό καιρό


Φιξάρετε χρόνο καί τόπο Παναγιώτη!
Μακάρι να ταιριάξει με τους μ@μημένους χρόνους μου καί να τα πούμε καί απο κοντά. Εϊναι και δική μου η χαρά!

----------


## trendy

Εγώ λέω να φιξάρουμε το χρόνο, δηλαδή

Παρασκευή 1/6/2007 ώρα 21:00 δε θα πάρετε απουσία αν αργήσετε λίγο

Το μέρος κανονίζεται και τελευταία στιγμή. Κινητά, voip, mail, pm, ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια, σήματα καπνού θα χρησιμεύσουν να συντονιστούμε για τον τόπο. Επίσης μιας και θα λοιμοκτονήσουμε, ισχύει και η ομαδική παραγγελία πίτσας.

----------


## PerFeCt

Θα ήθελα και εγώ να παραβρεθώ αν και σαν/κο ίσως φύγω, και μια πέμπτη όμως δεν θα ήταν άσχημα  ::

----------


## trendy

Δίνω μάθημα την Παρασκευή και δεν μπορώ να αφήσω το διάβασμα για meeting. Φαντάζομαι πως και άλλοι θα έχουν υποχρεώσεις ενώ το Σάββατο οι πιο πολλοί δε δουλεύουν, οπότε είναι πιο εύκολο να βγούμε Παρασκευή.

----------


## machine22

Μη βαράτεεεεεεεε
Μια βδομάδα μόνο έχω κάτω το link με alex  ::  . Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το φτιάξω
Παρασκευή θα είμαι μέσα, δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω

----------


## trendy

Έτσι να πήξεις κωλόψαρο.

----------


## dolfinpg

Παρασκευή δεν μπορώ βρε παλικάρια και θέλω να έρθω...
Άν το κάνετε άλλη μέρα...
Τελικά θα είναι κανένας εκεί;

----------


## trendy

Τι να κάνουμε, κάποια μέρα βολεύει κάποιους και δε βολεύει κάποιους άλλους. Γράφετε που γράφετε ότι δεν μπορείτε γράψτε και πότε μπορείτε να το διορθώσουμε αν βρούμε μία κοινή ημέρα για όλους.

----------


## dolfinpg

Κυριακή απόγευμα που συνήθως έχουμε μαζευτεί στα σπίτια μας λόγω της επερχόμενης Δευτέρας είναι πάντα μιά καλή μέρα για meetings. 
Τη περασμένη φορά είχε αρκετά μεγάλη επιτυχία τουλάχιστον.
Ήρθε μέχρι και ο πρόεδρος...!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Το θέμα είναι να έχετε χρόνο μετά τη συνάντηση να βάλετε ένα mikrotik με quagga στο router. Αν το κάνουμε Κυριακή απόγευμα η εγκατάσταση θα μετατεθεί από βδομάδα και μετά έχει ο θεός πότε θα μπει. Επίσης καλό είναι να τα έχετε πρόχειρα όσα πούμε και να μην περάσουν μέρες και τα ξεχάσετε.

----------


## PerFeCt

Εγώ τελικά θα είμαι εδώ sab/κο επόμενος μπορώ!

----------


## GeoVill

Λοιπον παίδες τελιικα τι θα γινει θα συναντηθουμε σήμερα??? Εγω παντως προτιμώ σημερα, αλλα το σπιτι μου τελικα δεν θα είναι free.

----------


## trendy

Μαζευόμαστε *Βέτα* και μετά βλέπουμε αν μας σηκώνει να πάμε κάπου αλλού.

----------


## vector

επισης θα γινει κληρωση και 3 πρωτοι νικητες 8α κερδισουν 1 cm9+pigtails.γιαυτο ΤΡΕΧΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕΤΕ!

----------


## trendy

Τα δώρα κέρδισαν οι vector, perfect και geovill. Σε καλή μεριά παιδιά!
Επίσης όσοι δεν ακολουθήσατε την παρέα σε παρακείμενη σουβλασερί χάσατε.

----------


## vector

> Τα δώρα κέρδισαν οι vector, perfect και geovill. Σε καλή μεριά παιδιά!
> Επίσης όσοι δεν ακολουθήσατε την παρέα σε παρακείμενη σουβλασερί χάσατε.


αν τοξερα πως θαμασταν τεσσερις θαβαζα αλλη μια cm9  ::

----------


## trendy

Δεν πειράζει, έχω αρκετές εγώ.

----------


## PerFeCt

Εγώ πάντως την κέρδισα επόμενος είμαι ευχαριστημένος  ::

----------

